# Where to find backcountry routes



## sutfin (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been searching all of the website and over the internet and am not able to find a place like MountainProject or Rockclimbing.com or Summitpost that is a central place to find backcountry routes and route information. 

Is there one out there? I would like to search and find local routes to ride this season. Any advise on where to search?

Thanks


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

i have a few books that put routes into a central repository for reference from time to time. one is colorado backcountry skiing by lou dawson. another is front range ski descents - don't remember the author. i have a couple more but can't remember their names.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

you could try powderbuzz for info but plan on being drilled. Check with the bent gate for books and stuff like that. Any mountain with a trail head can be skied in the winter, for the most part. I will tell you about cameron pass or rmnp or berthoud. in fact fobp would be a good start. they have trips and classes and all. There is no website I have found. problem is most people keep it quiet on what trail or side of pass etc they ski because it is getting crowded out there, and by that I mean places like cameron pass, its a 20 min hike for good turns so tons of BC fucks flock there and crowd it up. or you get 1 guy to cut across the whole bowl because he was afraid to cut back and there goes your good turns.

Best advice I could give is to get out there and find a stash you like thats close to home. Be safe and team up with someone if you go into the BC. 

TGR has a fourm to go on tour with those guys.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*In the woods*

This is the standard answer you'll get. It is kind of like asking someone where they hunt. These are closely guarded secrets. You can't hide the tracks, so get some binoculars and get out there!!


----------

